# Symphony No. 2 Movement 1ish



## Kazooie (Apr 27, 2013)

Or the most bareboned half of a movement that I'd ever show. Nothing's set in stone, except the main theme and some motives. 
https://soundcloud.com/seantel/symphony-no-2-movement-1ish


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 27, 2013)

I composed a #2 bowel movement this morning. 


Your composition seems to be much nicer.


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 28, 2013)

Awsome, did it go off with a splash? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kazooie (May 14, 2013)

Right, here's a more updated version, but still not quite done. But I have started tinkering around with the second movement already. 
https://soundcloud.com/seantel/symphony-no-2-wip


----------

